# Easton X23 Spine Question



## Falkryus (May 17, 2013)

Hello, I'm considering buying a dozen of the new Easton x23 arrows but I'm a little bit lost with which spine should I go. I've never shoot an indoor and I'll will for the first time in 2 weeks so

There are 3 spines

2312
2314
2315

My bow is a 

Hoyt HPX 25" LH
F4 Limbs 40# short
My DL is 27" and I'm feeling like 38# in my fingers (I was feeling 41# but I lowered the poundage to fix some things)

Should I buy these arrows or should I shoot with the Carbon Ones that I've atm ?

And which spine would be the best for me ?

Thanks


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Falkryus said:


> Hello, I'm considering buying a dozen of the new Easton x23 arrows but I'm a little bit lost with which spine should I go. I've never shoot an indoor and I'll will for the first time in 2 weeks so
> 
> There are 3 spines
> 
> ...


In my opinion, those listed arrow sizes will all be grossly stiff for your setup. You could always get 250gr points, leave them long, and try however.....

Something like an 1814 X7 would suit you better in my opinion. Maybe even a 17 series. A lot depends on your form.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Andrew is absolutely right. A 2312 requires at least 44# on the fingers at 31" to even come close to spining properly. The rest would need even more.

Andrew's recommendation is a good one. However, Carbon Express has a fantastic new large diameter (23/64) indoor arrow out that I and many other archers are having a lot of success with. Their "X-buster" spines as low as 900, and Michelle Gilbert just used them to shoot an unofficial world indoor record last weekend.

They are definitely worth a look. Assuming you're shooting 38# with a 28" arrow, you'd probably need their 700 spine.

But if you want to stick with Aluminum, the X7 is a great arrow. I shot a lot of really good indoor scores with those for many years.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Since you have never shot an indoor, the smart thing to do is to just shoot what you are already used to and what is already tuned for you. Don't bring new variables like new arrows into it until you gain experience and confidence indoors.

Nearly every recurve world record is held with an Easton outdoor arrow, such as an X10 or ACE. This is because many of the best shooters (but by no means all) prefer to keep the same feel and shot reaction as their outdoor situation.

That's a good reason not to change anything until you gain some experience indoors. The less you change, the shallower your learning curve. That applies when it's time to go back outdoors too, and considering where you live I bet that is sooner than later!

Shoot well


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

>--gt--> said:


> Since you have never shot an indoor, the smart thing to do is to just shoot what you are already used to and what is already tuned for you. Don't bring new variables like new arrows into it until you gain experience and confidence indoors.
> 
> Nearly every recurve world record is held with an Easton outdoor arrow, such as an X10 or ACE. This is because many of the best shooters (but by no means all) prefer to keep the same feel and shot reaction as their outdoor situation.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice as well. Too many archers now have proven that indoor events can be won with "outdoor" arrows to deny that they are not a viable competitive alternative. 

At the end of the day, it's the monkey pulling the string that matters most.


----------



## DruFire (Jan 10, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> At the end of the day, it's the monkey pulling the string that matters most.


Yup

Don't dance around the line, put it in the 10 ring


----------



## macnimation (Nov 30, 2010)

From initial views they seem to be just rebranded X7 shafts. Just a refreshed paint job.....


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been curious about these arrows in 2312 and I just wanted to ask if left at full length, or at least cut to 31", what point weight would be needed to get a decent tune at medium 40#s? I know Competition Points run up to 200grs? If cut to my 29" nock to shaft length + 150-200gr points (still way too stiff for sure), would it have a massive drop in performance for indoor shooting?


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Since you haven't even told us what kind of bow you're shooting (compound or recurve) you won't get a definitive answer. Look at the "sticky" on what information to include above this forum, and start a new thread.


----------



## twistedmetal (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm shooting 2312's at 29.5",shaft only, 200 grain tips out of my 46lb recurve they shoot amazingly well.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

>--gt--> said:


> Since you haven't even told us what kind of bow you're shooting (compound or recurve) you won't get a definitive answer. Look at the "sticky" on what information to include above this forum, and start a new thread.





Falkryus said:


> My bow is a
> Hoyt HPX 25" LH
> F4 Limbs 40# short
> My DL is 27" and I'm feeling like 38# in my fingers



I would read that as recurve, though i am not that familiar with the current names of Hoyt bows.


Chris


----------

